# Pavoni repairs Surrey/Hampshire/Sussex



## Cloughie100 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hello

any recommendations for repairs of pavoni machine in South East - Hampshire/Surrey/Sussex - machine is about 20 years old and not been used for 10 years and want to get it up and running again

thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Why not try and sort it out yourself?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

why not ask@coffeechap ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Hasi said:


> why not ask@coffeechap ?


 Which is another option indeed, not bad prices I hear


----------

